# 3 Shimano Teramar Rods



## toehead93 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have three Shimano Teramar rods for sale, they are in good shape.

Shimano Teramar TMS-X70M (Medium power, Extra Fast action, 6-15lb) - $85+shipping
Shimano Teramar TMS-X70MH (Medium Heavy power, Extra Fast action, 10-20lb) - $85+shipping
Shimano Teramar TMS-X80XH (Extra Heavy power, Extra Fast action, 15-40lb) - $100+shipping

Follow link to see pics of all three, reach out to me for additional pictures:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/VNNzxCT3f5lpLucD3


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

toehead93 said:


> I have three Shimano Teramar rods for sale, they are in good shape.
> 
> Shimano Teramar TMS-X70M (Medium power, Extra Fast action, 6-15lb) - $85+shipping
> Shimano Teramar TMS-X70MH (Medium Heavy power, Extra Fast action, 10-20lb) - $85+shipping
> ...


Read the Sticky at the beginning of the Marketplace Forum..
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...m-rules-BANS-GOING-INTO-EFFECT-FOR-VIOLATIONS


----------

